

Show HN: Email Obfuscator with ROT13 cipher JS powered & pure CSS fallback - xpressyoo
http://rot13.florianbersier.com/#showhn

======
ricardobeat
AFAIK spammer's bots are already sophisticated enough to run JS, decode ROT13
or reverse text. That's piece of cake compared to decoding image captchas.

